# Problème iPod touch 4



## Louis58180 (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, je fais appelle à vos connaissances. J'ai jailbreaker mon iPod touch 4g ios 6.1.3 en tethered. Maintenant je souhaite supprimer le jailbreak car Safari ne marche plus. Or quand je tente de restaurer avec iTunes, ca ne marche pas.

Si vous trouvez une solution, merci de m'aider.


----------



## wamyepa (25 Septembre 2013)

Essaies de le mettre en DFU, de t&#233;l&#233;charger iOS 6.1.3 et de maintenir shift (PC) ou alt (Mac) en cliquant sur mise &#224; jour et aller chercher ton iOS 6.1.3.ipsw la ou tu la t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;...


----------



## Louis58180 (27 Septembre 2013)

Merci, ça à marché


----------



## Jack 1340 (9 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, je fais également appel à vos connnaissances car quand je vais dans le menu Reglages de mon Ipod touch 4, je m'aperçois que le Bluetooth est grisé et donc je ne peux pas me connecter a quelconque réseau wifi.. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à me dépanner ça serait cool!!


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2015)

Le bluetooth et le wifi ce sont deux choses différentes... 

Tu peux normalement utiliser l'un sans que l'autre soit activé et inversement. Aucun des deux ne semble fonctionner ? La rubrique "wifi" dans les réglages est grisée également ?


----------

